# Rumor or True?!



## saddleEMupCOWGURL (Jan 5, 2009)

So, I was at work today and some how we got on the subject of how much I love jello and gummy bears... Well, my co-worker told me that the gelatin that is in jello and such is made from horse hooves .:shock: I'm not so sure that I believe that... I mean, how can something so scrumptious come from horse hooves? Has anybody else heard of this? Is it true?!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

No I havent.. I think someone is pulling your leg though!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard that before...I know it used to be but I think now it is something else.


From Gelatin website: 
Q. Isn’t Gelatin made from horse hooves? A. No. Horse hooves are made of keratin, the same material as your hair and fingernails. Gelatin cannot be made from keratin.


Yahoo answers:
On a commercial scale, gelatin is made from by-products of the meat and leather industry, mainly pork skins, pork and cattle bones, or split cattle hides. Contrary to popular belief, horns and hooves are not commonly used. The raw materials are prepared by different curing, acid, and alkali processes which are employed to extract the dried collagen hydrolysate and which may take several weeks. The worldwide production amounts to 250,000 tons per year (roughly 500 million lbs).

As for home cooking, boiling certain cartilagenous cuts of meat, or bones, will result in gelatin being dissolved into the water. Depending on the concentration, the resulting broth, when cooled, will naturally form a jelly. This process may for instance be used for the pot-au-feu dish.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I've heard that one of the ingredients in Jello is chicken feet.........um......not sure if I believe it, although it's something I've been hearing most of my life. My mom's a vegetarian, and she won't eat jello because of the animal byproducts in it.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Haribo, or marshmellows ( i cant remember ) has beef gelatin in  it says on the back


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Man.......... This is one of those answers you just really don't want to know.

I'll never think of jello the same.........


 hahaha


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ haha! I know, i was eating some when i read this!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

It's marshmellows. Their made from cow bone marrow.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think i just lost my appetite! I wonder how people just came up with the idea to use cow/pork stuff or w/e to make jello??


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Sliding4ever said:


> It's marshmellows. Their made from cow bone marrow.


Wow.. Thaaaaanks, I used to really like marshmellows.. :shock:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ haha me too :shock:


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Never eating jello or marshmallows again...bleck


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sliding4ever said:


> It's marshmellows. Their made from cow bone marrow.


Where do you guys come up with this stuff!!? (LOL)

My wife has made marshmallows and uses corn syrup, confectionery sugar, other sugary stuff, egg whites, etc. but no bone marrow. Gelatin, yes ... no marrow!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

iride is right about the marshmallows.

gelatin is indeed made from animal by-products: define:gelatin - Google Search

No jello for this vegan girl!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

don't they make gelatin free jellos now too?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I was soooo bummed out by the marshmellow thing..... But Bill ( Iride ) is right...Thanks for the reminder!!! :lol: My Grandma used to make them too. *whew*


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Where do you guys come up with this stuff!!? (LOL)
> 
> My wife has made marshmallows and uses corn syrup, confectionery sugar, other sugary stuff, egg whites, etc. but no bone marrow. Gelatin, yes ... no marrow!


 

That's what my ag teacher told us when we were going over animal biproducts.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

okkkkkkk I used to eat jello by the bucket as a kid hence the fact my nails can grow so long that I can bend them right over and they wont break and if I leave them they'll stay that way or pop back. 





ewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey I've been eating Jello and Marshmallows my whole life and they haven't hurt me yet. Sure it's gross if you really think about it, but so is eating ANY kind of animal product. If you want to be really grossed out, read the ingredients for hot dogs. That almost made me a vegetarian on the spot. Just remember that when they make these foods they have high standards to uphold. There are regulations about the quality of meat and bi-products that they are allowed to put into the food. So it's not going to hurt you. And it's been so processed down and added with sugar that you're never going to taste the nasty stuff. It will still allways be the yummy goodness you loved since you were a kid.

But if you are a Vegetarian it is definitely something to keep in mind. Always read the ingredients even if you think there is no way there could be meat in it.

Jubilee


----------



## saddleEMupCOWGURL (Jan 5, 2009)

Trust me, I was pretty upset when I heard that too.. kinda ruined it for me...

I hate to ask but now I have to know... what is in the ingredients of a hot dog that is unappetizing?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

About a million years ago when I left teaching I went to work in sales for a short time at Trunz Meat Co in Brooklyn, NY (I don't think they are still in business).

Anyway whatever you heard about hotdogs is pretty much true. At the plant they made all the processed meats, the salami, the bologna, and, of course, hotdogs. Everything that was left over went into the dogs - including whatever fell on the floor (when an inspector wasn't looking). They kept the proper ratios, more or less, but you really don't want to know what is in there.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I've always been told Chicken Feet and Cow hooves! I've never liked jello so i could care less. But i like to creep my friends out and tell them that, even though i have no idea if its true D


----------

